# New Dripster Cold Brew



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

New Cold Brew- Dripster

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/dripster-cold-brew/

Trade price list available


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Your website doesn't work for me anymore


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

apology, site had a small glitch now been sorted and working all fine!



Stevie said:


> Your website doesn't work for me anymore


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Back in stock.....!!!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

can you send me over your trade price list please?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

What is your email add?


----------

